# Atom Broadheads



## Bowhuntr64

Good to hear a positive review of these...I have not heard any before. There is another thread about this running right now. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## holger_danske

concept sounds good in theory, and it's nice to hear a good report on them, but IMO there are too many bad reviews to justify the price. Why pay $41/3pack when there are so many good heads for less?


----------



## southGAlefty

Good deal, gonna give em a try on whitetails this fall


----------



## BlackMagic

*Titanium Atom Excels*

I used these last fall and am in love with them. They fly EXACTLY like your field tip! Harvested a nice Whitetail @ 21 yards, double lung, it went 40 yards and tipped over. Complete pass through. Mathews Switchback, Orange Arrow Dynamics Nitro Stinger Arrows @ 100 grain Titanium Atom.

Very satisfied.


----------



## Soilarch

I'm an incurable sceptic.


Do you think you traded cutting width for the penetration? 
(I mean, what did the wounds and "field autopsy" look like? Did the blades keep from "folding under"?)


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

I think a Judo would be better. But thats my opinion.


----------



## Mr.Coon

*i heard?*

i love all of these "i heard" comments i have read about these heads on here and other places. if you haven't personally used them then don't comment.

i have used them and they are great. there is no blade or durability issue. you CAN practice with them if you want. all you have to to is take the blades off! simple as that. there are some pics of some broken heads floating around from that btreviews guy. i ended up with some of those heads. i emailed the matt the guy that designed the heads and he sent me some new ones for free. he told me how they had some quality control issues and that they were addressed. i believed him and decided to hunt with the atoms anyway. guess what? my muzzys are in the round bin now:wink:.....you have never seen arrows blow through animals like they do with the atoms! it is pretty amazing! here are a few of my victims:


----------



## Soilarch

Mr.**** said:


> i love all of these "i heard" comments i have read about these heads on here and other places. if you haven't personally used them then don't comment...
> ... you CAN practice with them if you want. all you have to to is take the blades off! simple as that. there are some pics of some broken heads floating around from that btreviews guy...


I understand being tired of all the "I heard" stuff. You're right, that gets us nowhere in threads like these...well it may get us somewhere but not very far:wink:!!!

I asked a question that's still not been answered. I'll ask some more just to be a pain.

1. What the heck is the point of practicing with a broadhead with out the blades? It's not the ferrule that gives us problems...AND then your 100gr head isn't 100gr anymore.

2. Do you know of a better, more objective, and equal comparison of broadhead to broadhead than "that btreviews" guy? (I assume we're talking about 5 Shot.) No, we don't hunt steel barrels but he's tested hundreds of heads with the same process and controls...so it's as close to an apples-apples comparison as we can get. (Honestly, if there's some more sources like that, besides Dr. Ashby's reports, I'd love to love to find them. I'm an incurable research-hound.)


----------



## zap

Taking the wires off atoms is lightening the arrows by a few grains, thats all. they fly the same with or without the wires. If you take off the wires then you do not dull them!!!!!!!!!! Its a great broadhead, no tuning issues. Just shoot 100gn. field tips and then put 100gn atoms on the arrows. If your a good shot you will be in the same hole as the field tip. Every time, with or without wires.


----------



## LowTrunkOzz

Hey if those Muzzy's are in the round bin now, you want my address for that?

Good to hear they worked for you, I just saw them not to long and it piqued my interest. May have to give them a shot....

nate


----------



## Mr.Coon

Soilarch said:


> I understand being tired of all the "I heard" stuff. You're right, that gets us nowhere in threads like these...well it may get us somewhere but not very far:wink:!!!
> 
> I asked a question that's still not been answered. I'll ask some more just to be a pain.
> 
> 1. What the heck is the point of practicing with a broadhead with out the blades? It's not the ferrule that gives us problems...AND then your 100gr head isn't 100gr anymore.
> 
> 2. Do you know of a better, more objective, and equal comparison of broadhead to broadhead than "that btreviews" guy? (I assume we're talking about 5 Shot.) No, we don't hunt steel barrels but he's tested hundreds of heads with the same process and controls...so it's as close to an apples-apples comparison as we can get. (Honestly, if there's some more sources like that, besides Dr. Ashby's reports, I'd love to love to find them. I'm an incurable research-hound.)


here we go. i'll take the quiz:set1_thinking:

1. the blades don't create enough wind resistance to change the flight path up to 1000fps and they weigh next to nothing. as far as my shooting skill are concerned my atoms with no blades don't shoot any higher than 100gr feild tips. i use my field tips to practice because i don't want to dull the tip of my atoms and i just plane don't need to use my atoms to practice. they fly the same as my field tips.

2. i have never talked to someone i didn't know over the internet more that the guy, matt, who invented them. i asked him 1000 questions about these heads and we went over all of the rumors and speculations, most of which i thought to be true, before i even bought a pack of atoms. after talking with him i came away totally buying into what he was selling because it made sense and he was totally confident in his product. the proof is in the pudding. these things flat out kill and fly like a field tip without risk of mechanical failure. here is an excerpt of one of our conversations that i think will partly answer your question. it is in response to a question similar to yours that i asked him about showing tests of his heads versus other heads such as the grim reaper:

"As for graphic photo’s of entrance and exit wounds….I find myself getting chopped up with whatever direction I take….I put them on…I get threats of me being a cruel/inconsiderate/not a good for bowhunting manufacturer….I don’t put the photo’s/video up showing this graphic factual information..I hear from folks such as your self it is what should do to dispel folks like that forum you referenced of which he has locked me or anyone else who supports the Atom off his site…. I lose either way it seems.

It is why I have chosen to simply let others do the talking with respect to posting results/photo’s critiquing my design on the internet. As for tests like Grim Reaper has published…we along with the military have easily concluded that NOTHING compares nor provides factual information in projectile performance / tissue damage like simply killing animals. We have killed thousands of them….THAT is the only way to test…an not just one or two cherry picked hunt scenarios..but average the results of ALL the hunts/kills and you see a truer indication to overall performance and facts. I have also included a recent photo from a customer who didn’t clean the animal up before the photo..should provide you a look at reality of the performance of our Atom."


----------



## Demonian

The physics of the Atom make sense to me. I am a machinist by trade, so I know that it does not take a razor sharp edge to cut with. It is, like stated, a matter Velocity + Pressure + Edge = Cut. The edge does not have to be all that sharp. 

As far as the head falling apart in various tests, well, let's be honest. We do not, as has been stated, hunt steel 55 gal. drums, nor do we hunt birch planks, and as far as I know, I have never heard of, nor do I know anyone who hunts 3/4" plywood. We hunt animals. Period. This head was meant to kill animals. Period. Not pumice bricks, steel belted radials, nor any other fairly far-fetched inanimate object some psuedo, self appointed, back yard "scientist"'s over active imagination can come up with to try to test the killing ability of a broadhead. 

The only way to accurately determine this, would be to duplicate the highly controversial F.B.I. ballistics tests which involved using live animals, only instead of using bullets, use broadheads. Other than this I can think of no way, that isn't hearsay, to accurately test the lethality of a given broadhead.

I have no trouble believing that the Ti wires would have no issues cutting vitals (Heart, Lungs, Liver), connective tissues, fatty tissues and skin. The one area where I am skeptical is the recovery time of the wires. How long it takes, after passing through, say, a shoulder, does it take to attain maximum cutting diameter again. 

This is one question I have seen asked of Matt repeatedly, yet have not seen an answer to, as of yet. I worry about it, because if it takes too long for them to expand again, it could leave a lot of tissue that needs to be cut to ensure an ethical, fast and clean kill, uncut, therefore making an animal that would have, had a person been using a tried and tested broadhead design, been killed ethically, suffer unnecessarily.

I will be trying this broadhead this year, on both dear and elk, possibly even bear and cougar,and hope to be able to give further opinions about how this broadhead performs. I will be taking a camera along, and will, assuming I manage to kill an animal, take pictures of the process, to try to help determin the effectiveness of this broadhead. I would not think I would be able to post such graphic images here, but would make them available to any who might be interested.


----------



## Mr.Coon

*rebound*

i don't think that rebound is much of an issue. i know for certain that the wires break rib bones without compressing. 

this dude has killed plenty with the atoms:

chris albrecht

http://www.buffsblackwidow.com/2007%20friends.htm

just scroll down halfway through the page. there are thumbnail links to his videos.


----------



## Mr.Coon

here is another link with resposes from guys who have hunted animals with the atom:

http://cabinchat.primos.com/index.php?showtopic=40729


----------



## arrowds

Recovery time on the razor wire.....I like questions...But I also like to temper them with grains of common sense sprinkled in for sanity sakes....Beginning with that shoulder shot you define as a baseline...Lets talk about LENGTH of wound channel....meaning overall lethal capillary cutting tissue damage....What would you rather have? Full cutting width in an inch of only the first lung after a broadhead expends all its kinetic energy in just getting thru the bone with full unflexible cutting width and stopping or a less than full cutting width for an inch into the first lung after passing thru the shoulder bone then continuing on achieving full cutting width for the rest of the internal chest cavity vitals with four cutting edges and stopping only AFTER hitting or passing thru the offside chest cavity wall?
Rebound rate?...what really is the difference when pausing to consider such true situations experienced each and every year in the field as that mentioned above which leads to unrecovered animals which die a miserable slow death? Seems by the success folks are having in the field around the globe with the vast majority of animals dropping within fourty yards...the rebound rate would seem quite sufficient enough don't you agree?


----------



## Demonian

You are absolutely correct in your scenario. It would be much better to have a head that passes through, taking out the heart and opposite lung on it's way, if the price for this is only a partial on the initial lung. Much better than an arrow expending all of it's energy penetrating one shoulder and not having enough KE left to do it's job. 

That being said, and the only reason I brought it up, is the poor shot placement scenarios, or the animal "jumping the string" scenarios, or the last day, 15 min. of daylight left hail mary shot on a hard quartering away animal. You know, the shots we would all like to pretend never happen because we are all ethical hunters... Now, in one of these scenarios, it is conceivable that if the recovery time of the wires is not sufficient, it could flex around that rib, and only make a small hole in the one lung it had a chance to hit while on it's way through the animal. Where as a normal fixed blade broadhead would have more than likely put pieces of that same rib through the lung, as well as making a nice wide channel through it. 

Yes I know the scenarios are pretty far fetched, but I personally feel that it is a valid concern. As I have stated I would like to use these broadheads to see for myself. However, after our recent PM exchange, I got the impression that they are not legal for me to use in my state. I will acquire one and take it the head office of the ODFW and ask for myself. 

If they are not legal to use here, I have little hope of them ever being legal as I live in treehuggerville, and evil murderous people like me are the reason little children have nightmares, and the cause of breast cancer as well as being the masterminds of 911 and Vietnam.

I will agree that the success of them speak for themselves, for the most part, but all I have seen is testimony of persons who managed well placed shots, resulting in quick, clean kills. 

I think it is my duty, as an ethical hunter, to make very certain that the broadhead I choose to use is capable of making up for reasonable mistakes on my part. Small tree limbs, nervous animals etc. I am not saying it should be able to guide it's self into the proper area every shot, and instantly kill the animal, no matter how poor my shot was, but, let's face it, we are a species that is prone to making mistakes.

Food for thought, anyway.


----------



## Xiisign

You know some threads like these can be very constructive in that what you learn might actually make you buy or try a product. But whats with all the technical BS. The best way to test a Broad Head is to buy it and hunt with it.Everybody hunts in different situations and different species. If it works for you give the product props and leave it at that. But at least give it a try in the real world before you break it down in a public forum. BTW Nice harvest pics Mr ****......


----------



## arrowds

soilarch .. practice without the wires isn't something I promote as each wire is approximately ten grains each reducing your tip to 80 grains if you practice with just the body. Practice only with a field point...(quit cutting up your targets wit broadheads!)....THEN go hunt with the Atom...it hits EXACTLY where your field point hits..or as on each of my packages..I'll give you your money back per my accuracy guarantee. No limitations...no adjustments to your bow...ANY setup/equipment/speed..don't care...it is impossible for it to go anywhere else except where you aimed it...I promise..you cannot shoot as fast as my machine NOR shoot as accurately as it....my machine involves both a bow/crossbow to a point..at which time it then involves gun powder....40 yards...we go in the same hole every time as the field point regardless of speed and no adjustments necessary to the bow/crossbows...

Demonian..As for those less than ideal shot placements...consider there is NO magical broadhead for 100% curing bad shot placement/decisions to launch an arrow...however...... how about you have a look on my website..see that moose? I'll let this customer demonstrate our capabiliity on less than ideal shot placement situations....Boone and Crocket Shiras moose...38 yards..quartering towards him..shot thru the front shoulder....moose went 75 steps...keeled over dead in seconds. Do I recommend that shot especially on a moose?? NO....can it be done with the Atom? Yes....Flexibility is the key engineered ingrediant none others have. Seems such a small thing...but a VERY important detail which adds significant value should a shot taken which shouldn't really have been taken...


----------



## Demonian

arrowds said:


> Demonian..As for those less than ideal shot placements...consider there is NO magical broadhead for 100% curing bad shot placement/decisions to launch an arrow...


You are absolutely correct, sir. There are some, though, that can make up, somewhat, for less than ideal shot placement. Poor decisions, though... No substitute for restraint, unfortunately.



arrowds said:


> however...... how about you have a look on my website..see that moose? I'll let this customer demonstrate our capabiliity on less than ideal shot placement situations....Boone and Crocket Shiras moose...38 yards..quartering towards him..shot thru the front shoulder....moose went 75 steps...keeled over dead in seconds. Do I recommend that shot especially on a moose?? NO....can it be done with the Atom? Yes....Flexibility is the key engineered ingrediant none others have. Seems such a small thing...but a VERY important detail which adds significant value should a shot taken which shouldn't really have been taken...


I didn't see this one on the site when I was there. It does go a long way towards addressing my concerns. I guess all that is left for me to do is to march into the ODFW office with an atom and verify that it is legal to use here. I fear, however, what with me living in tree hugger central, that they will not be legal.

Thanks for your patience, and willingness to answer questions!


----------



## kattman

Can you shoot the Atoms out of the mesh of a double bull blind without it going off course or will it grab the mesh and twist it?

Just wondering if it has been tested and what type of effect it has on arow flight with the mesh shoot through.

Thanks


----------



## machster670

I think all the sceptics should say nothing UNLESS they have shot these heads. 
The "Want to be EXPERTS" on here as well as other places should just shut up unless they have something truely constructive to say. 
I for one will be trying these heads this summer on bears and fall on deer and moose.


----------



## ARCHERXP

Are the Atoms HIT compatible? I was thinking of using them with the ST Axis nfused.


----------



## 2cold1

*Different Results*

I am not one of the sceptics, when I first saw the Atom broadheads I looked at them as a great concept and couldn't wait to try them. Just so happens a friend of the inventor stopped by my store and gave me a 2 pack of them. I used them this past year on a 24.5 yard shot on a large doe. I was not very happy with the results. Shooting a pretty quick bow I heard a tremendous amount of wind noise and so did the deer, enough that she dropped about 3 inches from shot to impact which was ok, still a kill shot but my biggest complaint is that when I recovered my arrow which went 98% of the way through but stayed stuck in the old girl at the fletching the razor wires where gone and the exit hole was the size of a field point. The entrance hole was decent but because of the noise and drop the entrance hole was high but the exit whole was good except for being the size of the field. I am not here to bash, like I said the concept was a great idea to me and I was looking for my new favorite broadhead. Wish I knew why they didn't work so well for me.


----------



## arrowds

Yes, the Atom is HIT compatible...
KATMAN....yes..we routinely shoot thru any of the mesh blinds with no worries. We just finished building an editing studio in house...MANY questions will be answered via video posted on youtube and linked to our website ..I'll post a few videos showing the shots thru the mesh on deer shot this year as a priority to anwser your specific question... 
"2COLD1"....I would ask you to PM me..provide me your address...I will provide free replacement wires as those obviously were not up to standards by the sounds of things. The wires should NEVER come off going thru the animal and should have cut a four by four hole on the way out... Did you find broken wires in the body cavity when you gutted it? Not sure what happened there...however, I absolutely look forward to getting new wires in your hands to give it another go as your results are not typical. I'm confident your next animal results will be as what most others are experiencing thruought the world. 
With respect to noise? Great subject I've studied at length...your assumption the "Noise" of the Atom attributed ANY response from the animal... Only instictive reaction results from the noise of the bow...there isn't time to do anything else at that point with an arrow traveling +/- 200 miles an hour....make sense? Just for example...Your arrow goes from bow to deer at your shot distance of 24.5 yards ..doing the math by estimating your arrow traveling at a reasonable 250 feet per second..in 294 milliseconds. That is less than one third of a second... There simply isn't any time to support the myth of additional animal response/different direction movement from that original response of bow noise... 
Keep the questions coming....and thank you all for your inputs...they are greatly appreciated. Look forward to your PM 2cold1.


----------



## ARCHERXP

To piggy back on the noise, I shot the Slick Tricks last year, and I thought they were pretty loud, but that didn't stop me from hitting my marks. The reason I want to try out the Atom is because they'll hit where my field points hit without me trying to figure out if I need to retune.


----------



## arrowds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu6ICFe6PBY

have a look at this link...might show a bit more perspective on cut and penetration of the Atom thru shoulder bone of a bit of a large critter...


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Penetration doubts ?*

The video is excellent , anyone with doubts after watching that just don't want to believe. Thanks Jeff .


----------



## Mr.Coon

*i love actual proof!*

thanks for the video matt:thumbs_up


----------



## Chazz Michaels

here is the writeup on the atom broadhead from broadheadtests.com

Plywood: full penetration, both blades lost
Steel drum: full penetration of both sides, again both blades lost.
Tire: partial penetration of one side, one set of blades lost.

The Atom head is a unique concept in broadhead design. It uses two sets of “razor wires” instead of conventional 
blades. In theory the wires should flex and bend around hard objects allowing for greater penetration. In practice 
what I found was that the blades bent or broke off. In the accuracy testing I found they shot well, but hissed slightly 
during flight. The blade sharpness was terrible, I could run my fingers along the “cutting edge” of the wire without 
fear, and they would just barely grab my finger nails. Forget about shaving hair or cutting rubber bands. I see no 
excuse for shipping heads this dull. Overall I found the atom to be an expensive disappointment. The blades were so 
fragile that they bent in a foam broadhead target and broke completely off when they hit something really hard. 
They are very dull and the accuracy, while good, was no better than most conventional heads.


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Plywood ?*

Thanks for the input ,next time I'm hunting the elusive plywood I will be sure not to break out my Atoms. I'll probally just break out a drill bit:wink:.If you cna seriously watch the 2 videos on youtube and say they don't cut or penetrate than it is obvious you you need to keep hunting plywood.:wink:


----------



## arrowds

Chazz.....
For once...I'm at a loss for words cause I'm laughing too hard!! PLEASE read the technical data sheet on my website on this subject. Very simply..."DITTO" Hog maniac's comments! Did you actually look/read what Mr. **** published...or anyone else for that matter before pasting that stuff? OMG...that is too funny! 
I gotta go get a beer and get off this danged internet...oh man that made my day!!!


----------



## Chazz Michaels

was just posting the results from what i had seen on that sight. didnt mean to ruffle anyone's feathers. the rudeness and mockery is not called for


----------



## Mr.Coon

Chazz Michaels said:


> was just posting the results from what i had seen on that sight. didnt mean to ruffle anyone's feathers. the rudeness and mockery is not called for


well, some of us have had to work really hard to dispel the opinions formed by many archers about the atom after reading reviews from such websites, such as broadheadtests.com and the archer's edge.net. the problem is that their test mediums are foam, wood, rubber, oranges, steel, and phone books, not actual animals. all too often many people put way too much stock in those site's extremely faulted opinions and testing methods. 

your comment is probably about the 800billionth time that arrowds has heard the exact same thing. one only has to hear the same argument so many times before he gets fed up and the situation becomes laughable. so, i apologise for all of us who so vigorously defend the atom. we are all just a little tired of hearing the same arguments over and over again from misinformed individuals and people who have never used the atom...:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## Chazz Michaels

Mr.**** said:


> well, some of us have had to work really hard to dispel the opinions formed by many archers about the atom after reading reviews from such websites, such as broadheadtests.com and the archer's edge.net. the problem is that their test mediums are foam, wood, rubber, oranges, steel, and phone books, not actual animals. all too often many people put way too much stock in those site's extremely faulted opinions and testing methods.
> 
> your comment is probably about the 800billionth time that arrowds has heard the exact same thing. one only has to hear the same argument so many times before he gets fed up and the situation becomes laughable. so, i apologise for all of us who so vigorously defend the atom. we are all just a little tired of hearing the same arguments over and over again from misinformed individuals and people who have never used the atom...:darkbeer::wink:


thanks for clearing that up. thats the way you should talk to someone and explain the situation. i hope arrows reads this so he can learn how to talk to potential customers. i didnt know that arrows was the creator of the atom. now i will definately not even consider trying them because of the rudeness of his post.


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Sorry to offend*

Chazz my comments were not aimed at you in particular , it's just that after many years of testing broadheads on animals and animal hides to see what works,it's hard to read these types of unprofessional testing. I do not know of your background , so I can not say anything about your testing history. As for myself I have been involved testing of different types and brands of broadheads I am not sponsered by any broadhead manufacture . My reason for testing broadheads is not just my own knowledge, but as a hunter & outfitter of hog hunts we were constantly testing what products would lead to a better and quicker recovery of thick skinned game such as hogs. We would make recommendations to our clients prior to their hunt,when game is recovered it makes the hunt much more enjoyable. While my apology is to make ammends ,maybe now you can see where I've been and am coming from. I am sure Arrowds did not mean any offense, he just sees and hears these so called test alot more than I . So again I apologize no harm was intended . PS this broadhead does work in the hunting world. Thanks Jeff


----------



## arrowds

Chazz... No rudeness, no mockery.... I was simply honest in how funny I find it to be constantly bombarded by such posts. HOG MANIAC has it exactly right....I meant no offense at all....and that beer I had?....It was a Corona, ice chilled, lime slice...danged good for sure! ....you get yourself to Texas....we have a ranch with hogs and I know a guy who has a few Atom broadheads...come test them for yourself...and yep..the beer will be cold too...


----------



## gavennn

looks to be a great product. 

I will agree the test seem to be skewed to me. Of course a blade with thicker blades will survive these types of tests better than the atom just based off of design. The atom heads seem to be designed to cut flesh, meat, and body tissue. The Atom is designed so that when it encounters bone it bends around the bone to continue on its way. 

With that said, I will also agree a broad head who demonstrates the ability to penetrate such extreme surfaces such as, as a steel drum and plywood should perform well on the same flesh,meat,and body tissue. Based on their design they NEED to have heavy bone cutting,splitting blades to get through those surfaces. The atom does not.

Does this make the Atom worse? I would think not. It does make the Atom different and another solution. The objective is put a cutting surface through the vital organs of an animal causing hemoraging and expiration of the animal.

The problem is everyone thinks they have to have the best solution to the problem. The reality is many times there is more than one solution to the same problem with the same results and different means of obtaining this result. 

I appreciate the new product and the opportunity for another choice for us to debate.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker

*Kids bow?*

Are they effective out of lower poundage youth bows?
Or would you recomend a fixed head for youth hunters?

Thanks.

(I know where I can get some here in K.C. so I will try some for my bow)


----------



## Moon Pie

Would you test a razor for shaving by shaving the bark off of a tree, or by shaving the dimples off of a basketball? What would these two tests tell you? They would tell you that you have a very strong razor, capable of shaving the bark off of a tree and the dimples from a baskeball. The razor might cut your face to pieces or simply not do a very good job on facial hair. 

The point is that tools are designed to accomplish a task. The task here is to take an animal in the most efficient way possible, or at least to take the animal with the highest probability of success and least amount of suffering to the animal. Successes are rated not only by the bag, but by the overall experience. If you can sit at your campsite or cabin and practice with field points, then hit your stand or blind first thing in the morning and feel confident that your selection of weapon will perform as well as your field points, you have overcome a major hurdle already. Sighting in is a major part of the hunt and a major reason many people have missed opportunities or had bad experiences with otherwise decent shot attempts. This can translate, at least in their minds, to faulty bows, faulty strings, faulty rests, faulty arrows and faulty broadheads. In reality, none may actually be fautly other than the built-in design limitations of the fixed blade head.

A hammer will smash through a sheetrock wall, but you wouldn't use a hammer to cut a square for mounting a junction box. I would prefer a carpenter's knife over a hammer, even though a wall saw would be better than a carpenter's knife. Both the knife and the saw would break easily were you to smash them against the wall however. So, if a test were performed to validate the veracity of a claim that the saw is the best instrument for cutting square holes in sheetrock, that test should be to cut square holes in sheet rock, not to smash the saw against rocks, tires, plywood and steel drums to see if the saw can hold up to the beatings. 

I think this is the crux of the problem with the test above on the Atom broadhead.



MP

:darkbeer:


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Sharper Wires ?*

Heard something in the wind , new and improved wires,could it be? The originals worked pretty darned well.Guess I need to get some before Elk Season , did I just hear a bugle? Temprature was 42 yesterday morning , I think my neck is starting to swell.:darkbeer:


----------



## EDP

i to am the most skeptical person out there i think. i have used about every broadhead out there but was never completely happy.

expandables make a good hole but if you hit bone creates a problem

fixed blades some fly good most dont but even at that you hit a major bone and it stops

I tried the atom last year for the first time here is the results

1st atom 200 pound hog = pass through arrow went 60 yards 
2nd atom 225 pond hog 5" behind sholder arrow went 20 yards
3rd atom fallow doe hit behind sholder arrow went through the largest part of the leg bone on the oposite side arrow went about 20 yards after
4th atom 8 point arrow went about 20 yards no bone hit just scapula on one side

the clincher was the fallow the arrow passed through the deer and through the actual leg bone on the opposite side i dont think any other broadhead would have done this. it did not break the boan it went through 

all from a 70 pound mathews through mesh

So far the best all around broadhead i have ever shot


----------



## swamp wader

EDP said:


> i to am the most skeptical person out there i think. i have used about every broadhead out there but was never completely happy.
> 
> expandables make a good hole but if you hit bone creates a problem
> 
> fixed blades some fly good most dont but even at that you hit a major bone and it stops
> 
> I tried the atom last year for the first time here is the results
> 
> 1st atom 200 pound hog = pass through arrow went 60 yards
> 2nd atom 225 pond hog 5" behind sholder arrow went 20 yards
> 3rd atom fallow doe hit behind sholder arrow went through the largest part of the leg bone on the oposite side arrow went about 20 yards after
> 4th atom 8 point arrow went about 20 yards no bone hit just scapula on one side
> 
> the clincher was the fallow the arrow passed through the deer and through the actual leg bone on the opposite side i dont think any other broadhead would have done this. it did not break the boan it went through
> 
> all from a 70 pound mathews through mesh
> 
> So far the best all around broadhead i have ever shot


How did that razor wire fare after going through the leg bone?


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Atomized Bear*

I got a chance to try my Atoms on a Black bear,no problem blew right through, short 40 yrd blood trail . Bear was my first bear ever field dressed at 252lbs according to Fish & Game weigh in, live weight 300-325 in excellent shape great hide ,looks like a full body mount. This bear came in behind my ground blind, was on my off side @ 11 yds, I had to stand ,turn & draw at same time. The bear caught my movement and started walking away , I found a smallshooting lane settled my pin until the bears shoulder got behind pin and turned it loose, the Atom did the rest. I have no doubt in the Atoms ability. Thanks Matt for an amazing broadhead ,:BrownBearictures to come.


----------



## EDP

the wires were ok after all 1 wire did come loose after the fallow. I heard they have redesigned the wires slightly to have them stay put better, although i had no problems i guess some did. i will deffinately be shooting the Atom this year


----------



## GreatID

There are a pic of the atom.


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*antelope down*

While I did not draw a buck tag this year, I did get a couple doe tags .Shot one the other day , stalked up this hill side all I could get was a head on shot, shoulders and up put it right through the neck 35 yrd blood trail that looked like someone dumped out a bucket of paint. And that was with the old wires Atoms rock. Thanks Jeff


----------



## Flintlock1776

In the proper circumstances ALL broad head of ANY type should perform as expected.

It is the tougher angles and such that I tried mechanicals and found they were not for me. I use Muzzy's only now and I am please with their performance.

:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy

Flintlock1776 said:


> In the proper circumstances ALL broad head of ANY type should perform as expected.
> 
> It is the tougher angles and such that I tried mechanicals and found they were not for me. I use Muzzy's only now and I am please with their performance.
> 
> :darkbeer:


muzzy's? mmm so what?


matt,
i looked into these broadheads years ago, well after hearing about the 5shot test, and other guys and the blades breaking and loosing them i went elsewhere for a head. after reading this thread i would like to try them out!
p.m. sent thanks


----------



## manboy

Flintlock1776 said:


> In the proper circumstances ALL broad head of ANY type should perform as expected.
> 
> It is the tougher angles and such that I tried mechanicals and found they were not for me. I use Muzzy's only now and I am please with their performance.
> 
> :darkbeer:


muzzy's? mmm so what?


matt,
i looked into these broadheads years ago, well after hearing about the 5shot test, and other guys and the blades breaking and loosing them i went elsewhere for a head. after reading this thread i would like to try them out!
p.m. sent thanks


----------



## manboy

Flintlock1776 said:


> In the proper circumstances ALL broad head of ANY type should perform as expected.
> 
> It is the tougher angles and such that I tried mechanicals and found they were not for me. I use Muzzy's only now and I am please with their performance.
> 
> :darkbeer:


muzzy's? mmm so what?


matt,
i looked into these broadheads years ago, well after hearing about the 5shot test, and other guys and the blades breaking and loosing them i went elsewhere for a head. after reading this thread i would like to try them out!
p.m. sent thanks


----------



## pronghornproduction

I will have a hunt with the ATOM posted on my website later this evening, goto www.pronghornproductions.net click on the pronghorn productions tv link and click on the first episode, the hunt is about 5 minutes or so into the show, you need to at least watch til I show the blood trail,it was quite amazing!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

looks like it did the job. Proof is in the pudding. anyone have videos of some tire kills


----------



## dark_knite03

Since the blades are not "sharp" can you use them on multiple animals??


----------



## arrowds

Hello all...thanks for a good discussion 
Here are a couple of my recent successful hunt with our new generation razor wire in Wyoming. 
As for the "Sharpness" of the blades...they are quite sharp...just not necessary to have them Scalpel sharp...the less steep grind angle plus the fact they are Titanium wire...provides you to simply pick it up, clean it off, go hunt right now...no sharpening needed. If they break..yep...you need a new wire and occasionally a wire will break.. But as you can see in the photo....doesn't matter the species or size of them...we just keep proving all the "Experts" wrong...animal after animal...shot after shot...year after year....and best of all...I'm still working to make the design even better. 
We will have even more video up in the near future...for now...we are hunting! In fact...as I type this..Joella Bates, five time world champion 3D shooter called and said she just introduced another mature five plus year old whitetail buck to the power of the Atom! She was so impressed she's going to have the bones boiled to show going in the shoulder blade, coming out the offside leg bone! I'll post such stuff when I get it if ya'll would be interested. 
Any specific questions...just ask...I'd be glad to answer them.


----------



## TXHillCountry

*What's differemt*

ArrowDS,

You mentioned that these recent pics were of animals taken with the "new generation razor wire". What has changed with the new version?


----------



## corbinlee

I also would like to know if the wire has changed. I have 3 heads that need new wires and am wondering if the new wires are sharper and tougher. i missed with two of the heads and they either broke or bent at least one of the wires and shot a doe on friday and she bent on of the other wires. 

I hit the doe a little high and forward but it did pass thru and put a nice X in the front lobes of both lungs. she didnt bleed out well, I think due to the high hit, but died abut 100 yards later. They did seem a little noisy in flight.

I am still going to give them another chance but not 100% satisfied.

Dustin


----------



## WYelkhunter

*Couple of questions*

1)I was wandering if anyone has tested these heads out to 70 yds for accuracy compared to fieldtips? From what I can tell from the website they have only done it out to 40yds.

2) Has anyone shot them into foam or bag targets to make sure they do hit right on and which type of target worked best?


----------



## WYelkhunter

I have sent them emails and no answer?


----------



## arrowds

Diamond....how many other make/model broadheads you going to take out of a package, screw it on your arrow of which you have ONLY sighted in with field points and expect to hit the bullseye of a target at 70 yards with no adjustment to your bow? Do you hold ALL broadhead companies to such standards of performance? I doubt it. You want to compare our impact points to that of ANY other broadhead....lets put us all on the same identical set of test standards for accuracy...I know the results...quite simply...we are the FIRST and ONLY company to EVER put an unconditional money back guarantee on our package of broadheads with NO limitations. Any takers on doing that besides us? Nope. What does this mean? They can't compete at fourty yards...why do you expect them to improve at 70 yards? Give me a break....Any limitations meaning any safe spine shaft, any make/model fletching, any speed, crooked insert, crooked nock, both crooked, bow untuned, cams out of time or all of that bad juju together for a setup.......yes we TEST ALL OTHER BROADHEADS..including mech's....guess what...I'm still the ONLY company to put that warranty on my package as I deliver the accuracy I state....
As for foam targets...yes....we shoot em, pull them out and shoot them again...but have easily proven its not necessary to practice with our Atom due to the ACCURACY we deliver at ANY speed...as or bag targets..those are for field points....
Lets look at another little and more important fact to consider....first..are animals shot at 70 yards and beyond each year? Sure....and I've done it myself. However, the reason I chose 40 yards as my test distance is the fact most broadhead companies claim accuracy at 20 yards..we DOUBLED that distance....And more importantly...greater than 90 percent of ALL animals thru ought the globe are shot at distances of 38 yards or LESS. Real life, real results...check it out....anyone can poke a hole at twenty yards...do it at fourty..amplifies the errors and shows factual performance....
As for your email...sorry...it got sent to the spam folder...hope this answers your questions..... 
Yes...the wire has changed...it is thicker, has as steeper grind angle and more spring force to eliminate any doubt about this new category of broadheads lethality/accuracy/penetration capabilities. 
Dustin...give me a PM of your address...I'll warranty replace your older wires at no charge....then...go kill something and let them folks here see what you did...


----------



## txnrog

I'm curious about these heads, am sure I can test them in Texas, but what states are/aren't they legal for? I use Spitfire Xps currently and am happy with them, but also use 3 blade 1" fixed and want a 'backup' with a better cutting diameter that shoot as well.

Looking at the CO regs, they appear to be right on the edge, they want 7/8 diameter minimum two 'steel' blades on the same plane - anyone actually validated if they are legal here?

Heard several earlier in the post suggesting they would test them on elk this season, anyone do so?


----------



## WYelkhunter

a little defensive aren't we...... I was just asking if anyone had done any longer distance shooting with the heads to compare to field tips. I have with other brands. It was a simple question could have put 50 or 60 yds as easy as 70. I never said anything about shooting animals at 70. I have and would again at 60 if everything is right. I am very interested in these heads but your condescending response is putting me off some. Didn't realize you didn't want questions about the head... They were just simple questions.. nothing implied....



arrowds said:


> Diamond....how many other make/model broadheads you going to take out of a package, screw it on your arrow of which you have ONLY sighted in with field points and expect to hit the bullseye of a target at 70 yards with no adjustment to your bow? Do you hold ALL broadhead companies to such standards of performance? I doubt it. You want to compare our impact points to that of ANY other broadhead....lets put us all on the same identical set of test standards for accuracy...I know the results...quite simply...we are the FIRST and ONLY company to EVER put an unconditional money back guarantee on our package of broadheads with NO limitations. Any takers on doing that besides us? Nope. What does this mean? They can't compete at fourty yards...why do you expect them to improve at 70 yards? Give me a break....Any limitations meaning any safe spine shaft, any make/model fletching, any speed, crooked insert, crooked nock, both crooked, bow untuned, cams out of time or all of that bad juju together for a setup.......yes we TEST ALL OTHER BROADHEADS..including mech's....guess what...I'm still the ONLY company to put that warranty on my package as I deliver the accuracy I state....
> As for foam targets...yes....we shoot em, pull them out and shoot them again...but have easily proven its not necessary to practice with our Atom due to the ACCURACY we deliver at ANY speed...as or bag targets..those are for field points....
> Lets look at another little and more important fact to consider....first..are animals shot at 70 yards and beyond each year? Sure....and I've done it myself. However, the reason I chose 40 yards as my test distance is the fact most broadhead companies claim accuracy at 20 yards..we DOUBLED that distance....And more importantly...greater than 90 percent of ALL animals thru ought the globe are shot at distances of 38 yards or LESS. Real life, real results...check it out....anyone can poke a hole at twenty yards...do it at fourty..amplifies the errors and shows factual performance....
> As for your email...sorry...it got sent to the spam folder...hope this answers your questions.....
> Yes...the wire has changed...it is thicker, has as steeper grind angle and more spring force to eliminate any doubt about this new category of broadheads lethality/accuracy/penetration capabilities.
> Dustin...give me a PM of your address...I'll warranty replace your older wires at no charge....then...go kill something and let them folks here see what you did...


----------



## TLong

Demonian said:


> If they are not legal to use here, I have little hope of them ever being legal as I live in treehuggerville, and evil murderous people like me are the reason little children have nightmares, and the cause of breast cancer as well as being the masterminds of 911 and Vietnam.
> 
> Probably the best description of liberal America to date!!!! Always have to blame they're problems on us/someone else!!!! Love it
> 
> 
> Arrowds.....pm sent


----------



## arrowds

Diamondlangus...not defensive in the slightest..sorry it came across that way....just speaking facts and being straight forward in asking you to consider variables not typically considered while I attempted to answer the question by asking one or two myself to get folks thinking.......only attempting to teach in a few sentences what took years to learn myself..especially when that information doesn't conform to majority of thought felt to be "Fact". In review...Guess I could have omitted that "Give me a break" comment...was only meant to clarify how large a gap there is in marketing hype claims to accuracy with what our testing shows....sorry bout that one...


----------



## Ken.C

Any blood trail pictures?


----------



## arrowds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWGOfTtOPdk

have a look at what one customer video taped and his comments. I do not know this gentleman...He was obviously skeptical but willing to test the Atom as relayed to me by mutual friend...after just one doe...he was impressed to say the least. And this was with our Original wire which was .053" thick...not the newer .061" thick with a steeper grind angle... Hope you can see clearly we have re-defined how broadheads truely work, penetrate,cut and ethically kill. This person now has killed quite a few deer with the Atom with the same results. 

also attached is a photo of a doe this young man shot which was not cleaned up for the photo...it is intuitively obvious it didn't make it fifty yards and the blood which hit the ground, bushes/trees on its death run was quite obvious and easily followed.


----------



## IRNimrod

*Atoms work! End of story. Converted skeptic here.*

Folks,

These heads just flat out work on animals. 

I have been bowhunting for over 30 years. I have shot lots of different broadheads into lots of different animals. Since I live in Alabama, I have the opportunity to take as many whitetails as I want each season. I have come to depend on fixed blade heads after many eperiences in the field in REAL hunting situations. I believe that you tune your gear and practice with like heads before hunting. 

When one of the young men that I have been teaching to bowhunt showed up with Atom broadheads at our camp this Fall, I was extremely disappointed. I mistakenly likened them to mechanical heads and past negative experiences. The fellow proceded to check his bow after traveling by shooting field tips at 25 yards. I was rather gruff and made him shoot a couple of his "broadheads". They hit the same as his field points. I made him shoot at 35 and then 50 yards which he did with the same results. He insisted that he was going to hunt with them. I could not object based on his practice shots. 

Well the next day he had a quartering away shot on nice mature big bodied 8 point. The deer was slightly up hill from him at about 35 yards. He hit him in the vitals and out the far shoulder, right through the joint. The broadhead shot completely through. It left a great entrance and exit hole. The buck traveled about 60 yards downhill after the shot. I was shocked at the damage to the lungs and the shoulder meat on the exit side. It was more "cut up" than edges of my fixed blades would do. The Atom head left a great wound track that bled out both sides. That is no small feat when exiting through the shoulder. This guy went on to take 3 more deer on the weekend trip with excellent performance from the Atoms. I know that I have never seen a head that penetrates any better, does any more damage, and leaves a great wound track.

I have been converted. I will be shooting Atoms next season. Take it form an experienced, grumpy, old skeptic bowhunter - In real hunting situations, Atoms work!


----------



## Ken.C

Blood trail information is what I was looking for. I need to cut my tracking time down on animals. I do not know about where you guys hunt but retrieving my game in the forestry is a competition. The bears and wolves are hungry too!


----------



## Ken.C

Sent off for my order of Atoms. I have nine brand new Thunderheads for sale.


----------



## slickstalker

I am sorry but you can only kill them with the BH you are using, therefore the BH you are using is the one you kill them with. DUH... Shot placement has always been where it's at. Not what's on the end of your arrow. Get real people! It's just like fishing; you can only catch them on what you're using. If everyone was using the same thing, than everyone would be killing them with the same thing. DUH... HELLO!


----------



## arrowds

slicktalker...not sure why the response in such a manner...but please just consider the facts presented here in discussion and posting of results demonstrate that yes....the broadhead on the end of the arrow is what killed the critter. The difference in mechanicals/fixed bladed broadheads to that of our Atom is this simple and what folks are trying to explain by participating in the discussion with thier results. When a mechanical opens up...it now becomes a fixed bladed broadhead...and a fixed bladed broadhead is just that with respect to penetration..fixed...both have "Rigid" cutting widths at that point. The Atom is a "Compressible Cutting Width" broadhead. Meaning on those shots going thru some of the bones before and after the vitals.. like some have experienced here..we will provide exponentially more often an "EXIT" wound due to our efficiency in penetrating due to this flexibility. We can site many examples of all other designs where yep...the critter was not killed due to LACK of penetration, but wounded and if it was killed...it was very difficult to find if found at all. These are major concerns we took into considerations in our engineering which clearly didn't follow the "Main Stream" thoughts. We looked at not just the perfect shot placements..but sought to improve lethal results on those shots which weren't too good also....and after two years in the field and some improvement along the way....the word is getting out that there is a more accurate, better penetrating and re-usable, safe to handle new category of broadhead.


----------



## kris bassett

I'd love to try some. Maybe I will pick some up this year and give them a shot.:thumbs_up


Kris


----------



## freebird134

*Not impressed*

I used them when I went to Idaho to hunt pronghorn and mule deer. Idaho doesn't allow mechanicals, and since my bow was set up for shooting mechanical broadheads in CT, I thought these would work well. The do shoot well...

But, I only got about 1/2 an arrow of penetration on a doe pronghorn I shot at 30yds with a Matthews LX @ 70lbs. I hit a rib bone, and the "razor wires" broke off. She did die with 1 shot, but I was not impressed enough with the penetration to risk using them on my mule deer hunt the next week. So, I went straight to Cabelas and bought some G5 B-52s for mule deer (guess what? Pass through at 35yds...).

I have a couple Atoms rusting in the bottom of my bow case if anyone wants to buy them :wink:


----------



## MoNofletch

I just received 2 packs of these from IKE. I can't wait to try them. *arrowds* is sending me the upgraded wires....so my heads will be up to par!


----------



## arrowds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p13K59ZZJE

Thought ya'll might enjoy actually seeing the Atom put thru a few critters and a little demo/explanation of the laws of physics applied to the "Cutting" process....


----------



## Luckiduc13

Ive been very interested in these. Shouldve asked for some for Valentines!!!


----------



## Jason Balazs

Great video Matt. Man those Atoms are awesome!! I know they blow through turkey's like nothing!1


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

MoNofletch said:


> I just received 2 packs of these from IKE. I can't wait to try them. *arrowds* is sending me the upgraded wires....so my heads will be up to par!



I got some coming too and the upgrade to the better wires:wink:... these Atoms are going to be deadly on my Black Bear hunting this Spring:darkbeer:


----------



## CaptPete

I'm interested but don't see any 125gr. heads. Also do the fit a quiver like fixed blade head or do you need a quiver for mechanicals?

Kevin


----------



## indiana redneck

*I am going to call and order some monday.:thumbs_up*


----------



## sikahunter

i talked with arrowds today about the atom head. def. a great guy to talk to gave my all the info i wanted. had i not just ordered a new rest i would have got mine then. guess ill have to wait till pay day


----------



## arrowds

Well....not sure how many got a look at the new link to video of hogs getting whacked with the Atom...Deer season is closed now...but it is definitely time to whack some more hogs! For those living/traveling new Nashville....I'll be at the NWTF annual show at the Opryland Hotel.....stop in and have a visit! Look forward to meeting ya'll! 

Enjoy.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-woXJdQP9I

Good hunting!


----------



## Ken.C

I got my atoms today guys. I am sure you all poke your broadhead tip to see how sharp it is. These atoms are the sharpest I have ever felt. I will not run my finger down the razor wire either, they are WAY sharper than I thought they would be. I am very excited to hunt this next season.


----------



## CaptPete

CaptPete said:


> I'm interested but don't see any 125gr. heads. Also do the fit a quiver like fixed blade head or do you need a quiver for mechanicals?
> 
> Kevin


Still interested & would like this info.


----------



## arrowds

CapPete,
Sorry..I guess I missed your question.....First...you can quiver them just like a fixed bladed broadhead as they have four exposed cutting edges extending to provide a one inch by one inch cutting width....

As for the 125 grain size.... I thank you for your patience while I tinker and explore a bit more...I assure you however though that your patience will be well rewarded when I debut this newest broadhead....


----------



## CaptPete

Are the new heads going to have a bigger cutting area. I don't care for heads with only a 1" cut. If you don't have any issuses with wind planing, why couldn't you make something bigger? Just a question...not trying to put the product down just looking for info.

Kevin


----------



## arrowds

Kevin,

The 125 grain sizes I'll be offering in the near future will have a wider cutting width to satisfy those customers such as yourself whom are asking for it....
I can tell you the specific design I'm currently prototype testing has a 1.5 inch cutting width. Will that satisfy your request for a larger cutting width?
And keep the questions coming with no problems on whatever the question. We DON"T have any planing..and thus CAN make them wider...its happening now...just haven't gone public with them yet until I'm 100% satisfied the design is rock solid and that MANY animals have died in the testing! You WILL like what I've been working on...


----------



## kris bassett

I have also been wanting to try some of your heads. I have been waiting to see if you come out with a 125 Grain Head. Glad to hear that you have one in development. 

My wife shoots 500 Axis FMJ at 50# I was thinking about getting her some of the 75 grain heads for the simple advantage of a little more penetration on Elk. Have you had any customers hunt Elk with a similar setup as my wifes?


Thanks
Kris


----------



## CaptPete

A 125 gr. head with a 1.5" cut would be great especially if there is no planing. I tried the G5 Striker mags (125 gr. & 1.5" cut) and couldn't get them to fly right. They "danced" all the way to the target & they were all over the target. I shot their standard 125gr head & it flew perfect...hit right with my field points. I don't know if a shorter shaft(stiffer) or different fletching would have made a difference or not with bigger head... something to tinker with.

Kevin


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Atomic Hog*

Headed back to Texas tommorrow to vaporize some hogs , trying out the ne wires for first time . Report back later pictures to follow. Jeff


----------



## amcardon

Come on Jeff, where's the follow-through? ;-)


----------



## 05_sprcrw

amcardon said:


> Come on Jeff, where's the follow-through? ;-)


+1 would like to know planing a hog hunt want to see more atom hog kills.


----------



## Artamust

I used that Atom heads this fall. I fired 3 shots out of my stand. The results were everything I had heard about. [email protected] 42 yds., 8 point buck in excess of 2oo pounds, and a tom turkey with a 10.5" beard. I am hoping for a pheasant next to round out my bow season.
The heads fly EXACTLY the same as my target tips and the wound channels, which were my biggest concerns, were as if someone had literally drilled a perfect hole through the animals.As the other fellow above stated, My muzzys are still stored. The first season I have not used them since around 1995 or so. As long as they make the Atom I will be using them. There are 4 bowhunters in our house and next year all will be sporting atoms. We were using everything from Muzzys to Mechanicals. 1st year we will all be using the same. ever.
If you try these I can not immagine any dissatisfaction at all. Regardless of what you have used before.

Dale Lowe
Ohio Bowhunter


----------



## mtjk

Where can I find some in stock? I had some backordered and finally cancelled... looking for titanium or steel but no aluminum 100 gr.


----------



## bossofduhwoods

I've only used them two seasons w/O ANY LOSES. they work period. last yr my confirmed best shot(longest) was 64yrds.longer than normal for N.E.


----------



## DeepRiverBowman

I shot one deer (buck, guessing about 140 dressed) with the 100 gr Atom. It was a marginal hit at best - I think it was about dead center of the body. The buck jumped over into some thicker brush, then walked off as if nothing had happened. I found my arrow with dark blood on it (no guts) and looked like about 15" penetration (I shoot a recurve and don't always get amazing pass-throughs). There were 2 splotches of blood near where he was hit and where I found the arrow. That was it for a blood trail. I observed the buck for about 40 yards before loosing sight of him. I think if I'd used my Bear Razorheads I ight have had a better chance.

BTW: what are your thoughts on how you hit a deer forward of the diaphragm and below the spine and not hit a vital organ?

mike


----------



## Ipsdrew

DeepRiverBowman said:


> I shot one deer (buck, guessing about 140 dressed) with the 100 gr Atom. It was a marginal hit at best - I think it was about dead center of the body. The buck jumped over into some thicker brush, then walked off as if nothing had happened. I found my arrow with dark blood on it (no guts) and looked like about 15" penetration (I shoot a recurve and don't always get amazing pass-throughs). There were 2 splotches of blood near where he was hit and where I found the arrow. That was it for a blood trail. I observed the buck for about 40 yards before loosing sight of him. I think if I'd used my Bear Razorheads I ight have had a better chance.
> 
> mike


I think the fact that you lost the deer had more to do with your shot placement, not the fault of the broadhead. The majority of broadheads have a "standard" cutting size of around an inch. So since most broadheads cut roughly the same size hole there should be a similar blood trail correct? I have shot deer with several different broadheads, i think it comes down to shot placement and having a edge capable of penetrating to reach the vital organs for a clean kill. I have had a deer or two where the shot has been a little back and no matter which broadhead was used there were similar results. when the deer was recovered there was severe internal bleeding but no blood trail because organs and fatty tissue(especially in early/mid fall) plugged the exit hole. Rages, muzzy, tricks.....same result. 
I think the only thing that truely sets one broadhead apart from another is it's flight, and sound in flight. As long as the blades are sharp they will all have a similar result, a clean kill when it hits the vitals.


----------



## John316

Ipsdrew said:


> I think the fact that you lost the deer had more to do with your shot placement, not the fault of the broadhead. The majority of broadheads have a "standard" cutting size of around an inch. So since most broadheads cut roughly the same size hole there should be a similar blood trail correct? I have shot deer with several different broadheads, i think it comes down to shot placement and having a edge capable of penetrating to reach the vital organs for a clean kill. I have had a deer or two where the shot has been a little back and no matter which broadhead was used there were similar results. when the deer was recovered there was severe internal bleeding but no blood trail because organs and fatty tissue(especially in early/mid fall) plugged the exit hole. Rages, muzzy, tricks.....same result.
> *I think the only thing that truely sets one broadhead apart from another is it's flight, and sound in flight*. As long as the blades are sharp they will all have a similar result, a clean kill when it hits the vitals.


Excellent post but if I may I would add durability to the list also.


----------



## odino

*String Wax = no noise in flight*

I also use the Atom (100 grains) full Titanium...

If you really do not want to hear that whistle in flight, is very simple :wink:
just put some string wax in the holes where pass the wires.

Dino


PS : Sorry for my poor English, but I'm Italian :redface:


----------



## Hunter454

Haven't killed a deer or other big game with this broadhead but I did manage to take a bobcat with a 75gr atom, pretty much shoulder to shoulder huge wound channel and he fell about 15yards later love these heads


----------

